# Best Multi-tool with Chaintool?



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Had my first chain break today and was a good ways from the truck. I didn't have an extra link or a chain tool with me. Luckily, my riding partner had a multi-tool that had a chaintool and we were able to rig the chain up so I could get home, granted I was in the lowest gear there was and had to walk where I would need to ride hard to avoid popping it again, but it still got me home. I have always carried an allen wrench tool but no multi-tool and no chain tool or chain links. I won't make that mistake again. That being said, what is the best multi-tool that has a chain tool as well? (to me, what I call a chain tool is the tool that screws down to push the pin back in). I want the tool to be small and have all the allen wrenches and everything I need. Thanks.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

crank bro multi 17. it just plain works well. has the tool you need and not the ones you don't. also its pretty light to boot.

and i'm not even a fan of any other cranks bro's product


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I have several multi tools, and have had good luck with the CB 17 as well. It has a decent chain breaker.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Dec 9, 2007)

X3 on the CB17.


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

X4 on the CB 17


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

X5 on the CB 17.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

I was looking at the topeak alien 2, do you guys think the crank brothers unit is better?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Dec 9, 2007)

^^^ I can't make a comparison as I havn't used the topeak...But, I broke a chain today while ridding by myself and the CB17 chain breaker worked like a charm. I'm just glad I brought my reading glasses along or I would have been in for about a 3 mile hike. 

Mikey


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Topeak Hexus
http://www.topeak.com/products/Tools/Hexus16blackW_O_Bag

or

Leyzne Carbon 10
http://www.lezyne.com/index.php/products/multi-tools/carbon-10.html

I would buy the Leyzne one if it had tire levers built in, but it doesn't.


----------



## Pithecoid (Aug 8, 2006)

david8613 said:


> I was looking at the topeak alien 2, do you guys think the crank brothers unit is better?


Just to weigh in on the Alien 2 -- I've been using one for years. It's sturdy, solid, useful, and totally overkill. I'm not a weight weeny by any means, but it's begun to seem silly to carry such a beast for a typical ride. The Alien 2 has box wrenches, a bleeder wrench, etc., that almost nobody would need to carry on a typical day ride. If you're just looking for a solid multi with a decent chain tool, skip the Alien 2 and use something a bit more streamlined (unless you'd like to buy mine ).


----------



## Pithecoid (Aug 8, 2006)

I've used the Hexus as well. It's a great little tool, much more sensible than the Alien 2 for typical riding.
Though, I, too, have been eying the CB 17. Nice little tool. Nice price too.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

chuckie33 said:


> Had my first chain break today and was a good ways from the truck. I didn't have an extra link or a chain tool with me...I want the tool to be small and have all the allen wrenches and everything I need. Thanks.


I have the CB17, and while it's overall a good multitool, I can't say I like the chain breaker. After having cut/broken several chains with it the past few weeks (switching from geared to SS then back again with a new chain, etc), I found the chain tool a little difficult to get a good purchase when trying to make that "intial" break to push the pin out. The chain tool's body is a little on the small side for you to get a good grip on. It's for this reason that I plan to get a dedicated chain tool for home use.

Or it could be just my girly-man-mitts 

How about the Topeak Ratchet Rocket?

The Hexus looks good, too.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

+1 for Topeak Hexus. Great tool. Very well thought out.


----------



## dking (Apr 20, 2006)

x6 on the CB17


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

x7 on the CB-17 - I can _almost_ dismantle my whole bike with that thing :thumbsup:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

CB17 fan here too, though I have no experience with any other tools. I've used the chain tool a few times. It's not the best option for home use, as mentioned above, but it's more than adequate for emergency trail use.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I have to give a big thumbs-up to the Topeak Mini-18. Small, a great selection of tools and the Chainbreaker works great. Hexus is also a good tool and the CB line of tools is also hard to beat. A lot of the needs of an individual will vary, depending on their mechanical skills, bike and components and also there is a bit of subjective "likes and dislikes" with various products. If you check out Topeak and Crank Bros you are likely to find a tool for your pack. FWIW, The Mini-18, a Leatherman and a Park MT-1 will let me do about anything I might need to do on the trail. I have re-assembled a Hayes Hydraulic lever on the trail, rebuilt Crank Bros pedals while on the Hut-to-Hut trip, tightened a 10mm crank allen bolt, as well as fix chains and tightened the odd 4 or 5mm allen. Always consider the length of the allen keys on a tool and where you need to reach in with them. Sometimes one tool won't do the job for all things, but a couple of small light ones will work wonders when combined!


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

ATBScott said:


> I have to give a bit thumbs-up to the Topeak Mini-18.


This looks nice. How is the chain breaker attached to the main body? And is that an extra nipple in there?



ATBScott said:


> Always consider the length of the allen keys on a tool and where you need to reach in with them. Sometimes one tool won't do the job for all things, but a couple of small light ones will work wonders when combined!


Word...


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

The chain tool slips into the main body and the threaded portion that drives the pin goes through the side plate to tighten the remover into place (you have to unthread it to get the remover out). The little piece that you see that looks like a nipple is another allen key on a pivot. It can be used to tighten the sideplates of the tool (or remove them to disassemble it). You use the 4mm allen key of the tool to turn the chain tool. Another cool feature is that the 10mm allen slides over the 8mm allen - if you have a 10mm open-end or box wrench (like on a Park MT-1) the 10mm allen slip-on becomes an 8mm socket that will fit into Crank Bros, Shimano, or other pedals for tightening/rebuilding.


----------



## Pithecoid (Aug 8, 2006)

ATBScott said:


> The chain tool slips into the main body and the threaded portion that drives the pin goes through the side plate to tighten the remover into place (you have to unthread it to get the remover out). The little piece that you see that looks like a nipple is another allen key on a pivot. It can be used to tighten the sideplates of the tool (or remove them to disassemble it). You use the 4mm allen key of the tool to turn the chain tool. Another cool feature is that the 10mm allen slides over the 8mm allen - if you have a 10mm open-end or box wrench (like on a Park MT-1) the 10mm allen slip-on becomes an 8mm socket that will fit into Crank Bros, Shimano, or other pedals for tightening/rebuilding.


Looks like a great little tool. Does it have a little chain hook/clip to hold the chain together while you mess with the pins? While a little detail, I've come to find it makes a huge difference when trying to repair a chain on the trail.


----------



## mtbmdk (Jun 7, 2008)

I've used the Park I-beam 3, has all I need and works well


----------



## rrp (Mar 14, 2009)

going to buy a Crank Brothers Multi 17 based on the reviews here!!


----------



## gr8outdrsmn (Jul 18, 2008)

+1 on the Crank Bothers. I have one and used it just two days ago while removing old chain and installing new one. It worked great.


----------



## RookieBeotch (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm actually in the market for a tool and almost pulled the trigger on this serfas that got a high rating in this months MBA magazine, apparently it's pretty light and versatile in the way it folds out allowing different lengths of levers and what not. After reading this I might just go with the CB though.

Link for those interested:
http://www.serfas.com/product_details.asp?ID=502


----------



## Pithecoid (Aug 8, 2006)

My GF just bought me the Lezyne CRV20. I think it's a bit more expensive than the CB, but the chain tool seems top notch, it has a couple of extra useful tools, and it seems to be great quality. I have yet to put it through paces, but it seems solid and just the right mix of tools.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

david8613 said:


> I was looking at the topeak alien 2, do you guys think the crank brothers unit is better?


I was carrying the Topeak three weeks ago, had it for a while with no complaints. Riding a new frame for the first time, the rear wheel would rub on the seatstay. Tried to dish the wheel but the Topeak spoke wrenches were a joke. Guy I was riding with had the CB 17 and that spoke tool was professional quality, did the job. Got home, ordered the CB17, anybody want to buy a used Alien cheap?


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Pithecoid said:


> My GF just bought me the Lezyne CRV20. I think it's a bit more expensive than the CB, but the chain tool seems top notch, it has a couple of extra useful tools, and it seems to be great quality. I have yet to put it through paces, but it seems solid and just the right mix of tools.


The chain tool of that looks pretty similar to that of the CB17's.


----------



## Pithecoid (Aug 8, 2006)

r1Gel said:


> The chain tool of that looks pretty similar to that of the CB17's.


It is. Both seem top notch to me. I don't know if the Lezyne is 10bucks better than the CB, but it manages to add a few extra tools into a package the same size and weight, without seeming to sacrifice on quality. I'd been wanting the CB17, but received the Lezyne as a gift instead. Seems a nice alternative for someone who wants the CB with a knife, tire lever, and a coupe of wrenches.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Park MTB-3. It has everything you will ever need. I don't care that it weighs a pound. 

http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=11&item=MTB-3


----------



## eman2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

I am a thread-jacker.

I am looking at two multi-tools, this and this.

Which one would be better for taking on the trail?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I would say the first one ----the second seems more gimmicky...
but WTF is "pressure release Tire Levers"?


----------



## eman2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the plastic side handles are tire levels. That is my guess at least.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

eman2005 said:


> I think the plastic side handles are tire levels. That is my guess at least.


...and they likely have small pins on the inside that let you press on Schrader valves to release pressure...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

r1Gel said:


> ...and they likely have small pins on the inside that let you press on Schrader valves to release pressure...


Ooooohhh!!!---aaaaahhh.!!!
wow:eekster:
as if you couldn't press just about anything else in to relieve pressure


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know how many votes it has been but add another to Crank Bros 17. It is the smallest I've seen that also has the chain tool. All the basics you need on the trail without extra weight of all sorts of heads you don't need.


----------



## rrp (Mar 14, 2009)

great tool. got it a couple days ago.....seems to be quite strong...........i hope i never have to use the chain tool though :S


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Just bought the CB17 at pricepoint for 16.98. It probably wouldn't be that great of a deal with shipping attached but I also had a couple of other items that I needed as well.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Crank Brothers Multi-17 Tool*



queevil said:


> Just bought the CB17 at pricepoint for 16.98. It probably wouldn't be that great of a deal with shipping attached but I also had a couple of other items that I needed as well.


I'm just adding the link and pic because I was curious what the CB-17 looked like.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/11...ies-42-Tools/Crank-Brothers-Multi-17-Tool.htm


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

dog.gone said:


> I'm just adding the link and pic because I was curious what the CB-17 looked like...


that's weird...those look kinda sterile/ chintzy compared to what mine looks like (maybe they're pics of the old style?) A buddy of mine got his a while back ('05?) and I think they look like the ones above
I got mine in 2008...the side bars are treated/anodized (not silver) and they have micro-diamond grippies.


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

highdelll said:


> that's weird...those look kinda sterile/ chintzy compared to what mine looks like (maybe they're pics of the old style?) A buddy of mine got his a while back ('05?) and I think they look like the ones above
> I got mine in 2008...the side bars are treated/anodized (not silver) and they have micro-diamond grippies.


Yeah I noticed the picture when I puchased it but really didn't care. It still has the same tools although the grip surface may allow for a more secure purchase if you really have to torque a bolt down pretty tight. I don't think that I'll miss it to much.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

queevil said:


> Yeah I noticed the picture when I puchased it but really didn't care. It still has the same tools although the grip surface may allow for a more secure purchase if you really have to torque a bolt down pretty tight. I don't think that I'll miss it to much.


So have you received it yet?


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

No, not yet. I'll probably receive it early next week. I'll PM you and let you know what I think of it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

queevil said:


> No, not yet. I'll probably receive it early next week. I'll PM you and let you know what I think of it.


Cool, or post up here to confirm or deny the style of the side-rails. I'm kinda curious, as others may be too, if those pics you posted from the website were old, or if in fact that's the style they're sellin'. :thumbsup:


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Will do. I think it might just be an older left over model because the one that's listed next to it is the one that you posted a picture of and it was like $24.98 or something close to that. I can't remember exactly how much.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Ahh, New Old-stock... that makes sense - I'm sure you'll still love it


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

highdelll said:


> that's weird...those look kinda sterile/ chintzy compared to what mine looks like (maybe they're pics of the old style?) A buddy of mine got his a while back ('05?) and I think they look like the ones above
> I got mine in 2008...the side bars are treated/anodized (not silver) and they have micro-diamond grippies.


ya mine looks exactly like this but with a little rubber sleeve. I bought mine at the lbs for like $19 Canadian.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ yeah, they both come with the rubber-band strap/sleeve thingy  - Probably not too photogenic -but It's not ugly tho!


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep. New old stock. Has all the tools without the anodized rails and grip surface. I'm impressed by the ingenuity of it.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

I just got my CB-17 from Universal Cycles after "price-matching" [ :skep: ] to Pricepoint. It's the newer anodized version.


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

If you use Shram Chains you don't have to carry a chain breaker. They don't break.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

Pricepoint has a nice multi tool sette torx only 9 bucks, it's a little big compared to the topeak alien but similar with tools available, great deal for the price...


----------



## shmukle (May 3, 2009)

I personally use a Topeak Alien II. Cost me about 50 bucks on Amazon with one day shipping (I'm really impatient). It has been able to do everything that I've need to do. It might be a bit heavy, but its a great tool and I always have it with me while riding.


----------



## Village (Sep 8, 2008)

I am completely satisfied with the CB-17. Cool feature #18: you can use the #3 size spoke tool to remove/tighten Presta valve cores. I had a loose core try to back out once while removing my threaded bike pump. The spoke tool snugged it down well.


----------



## mkdive (May 4, 2009)

<----Another CB17 fan. Works just fine, Saved my butt more than a couple times. Chain breaker isn't the easiest, but it works. 2 of my buddies have them now, after my CB17 came to their bikes rescue.


----------



## super_fly (Aug 27, 2008)

Great thread, I've started looking into these. I also see the CB-19, looks like it has 2 extra screwdrivers? Are they useful?

Now I'm going to have to find my old multi-tool from the early 90's. Can't remember which one it was but it was helpful.


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

mkdive said:


> <----Another CB17 fan. Works just fine, Saved my butt more than a couple times. Chain breaker isn't the easiest, but it works. 2 of my buddies have them now, after my CB17 came to their bikes rescue.


Ya the Chain breaker isn't the easiest to use. But it's still a great tool. It isn't easy but it's light, it's not that expensive and it works. It has saved my ass. Sure I kept dropping the pin and it didn't want to go back in easily and I swore a few times, but it did work and I got home.

I would use this as your primary tool kit if you do a lot of work on your chains. But it fits in my saddlebag (along with tire levers, a tube and co2) and it works in a pinch.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

super_fly said:


> Great thread, I've started looking into these. I also see the CB-19, looks like it has 2 extra screwdrivers? Are they useful?...


I don't the the larger phillips is of much use for a bike, but if you snowboard along with biking, I think it would be great - binding screw-heads are bigger.

The CB-19 also comes with a 'flask' (not for alcohol) but for containment, and I think it's unnecessary, the rubber strap on the '17' is great.


----------



## super_fly (Aug 27, 2008)

highdelll said:


> I don't the the larger phillips is of much use for a bike, but if you snowboard along with biking, I think it would be great - binding screw-heads are bigger.
> 
> The CB-19 also comes with a 'flask' (not for alcohol) but for containment, and I think it's unnecessary, the rubber strap on the '17' is great.


good insight, thanks!

now if it the flask was okay for rum...


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

CB-17 all the way. I've had a trusty old one (looks like the silver one in an above pic) that has served me well. It served me so well I recently picked up a new CB-17 (looks like the newer one with the black side pieces above) and love the new finish. The rubber piece that holds everything in is a huge plus in my book... you'd be surprised at how well that thing keeps it from sliding out of your pocket! Not sure if the CB-19 comes with that.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

tiflow_21 said:


> ... The rubber piece that holds everything in is a huge plus in my book... you'd be surprised at how well that thing keeps it from sliding out of your pocket! Not sure if the CB-19 comes with that.


agreed 
RE: rubber-thingie: I don't think so, but it looks like the 'flask' is rubberized...so...?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

sopwithcamel said:


> If you use Shram Chains you don't have to carry a chain breaker. They don't break.


So true. When SRAM bought out cassette, shifter and chain-maker Sachs- they purchased the finest drivetrain technology on the planet.


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

Park MTB-3. 

It's like having a bike shop in your jersey pocket. I teach LAB bike classes for kids and new riders, lead group rides, and do a little bike patrolling, and the MTB-3 has been ideal. I've tightened or replaced pedals for folks, adjusted brakes and derailleurs, broke and rejoined chains, you can pretty much take a bike apart at put it back together at trailside.


----------



## super_fly (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link PsyclePat, that does look like a nice tool. Bottle opener = essential!


----------



## RJend (Jun 28, 2005)

sopwithcamel said:


> If you use Shram Chains you don't have to carry a chain breaker. They don't break.


I've broken 2 in the last couple of years, and I needed a chain tool to remove the outside link with missing roller so to have matching inside links to connect a Quick link.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

I have the CB 17, but, out of curiousity, how's the chain tool on the Park MTB-3?


----------



## Jcurl (May 7, 2009)

CB 17 sounds like the tool to have.


----------



## CITYSWINE (Apr 24, 2009)

I've got one of these, debating if cb17 is a worthwhile upgrade


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

CITYSWINE said:


> I've got one of these, debating if cb17 is a worthwhile upgrade


Quit debating...It is most definitely worth the UPgrade :thumbsup:


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

CITYSWINE said:


> I've got one of these, debating if cb17 is a worthwhile upgrade


Classic! 
Do they still make those?

I wanted one of those when I started out MTBing 15 years ago, but couldn't afford it :blush: 
...almost as classic as the original Cool Tool


----------



## super_fly (Aug 27, 2008)

r1Gel said:


> Classic!
> ...almost as classic as the original Cool Tool


I found mine today. I'll post pics later.


----------



## CITYSWINE (Apr 24, 2009)

think I'm going to keep it, used it the other day on a ride to tighten bolt on my '94 stumpy with a first generation rockshox Judy XC. Kinda 'belongs' with the bike.


----------



## super_fly (Aug 27, 2008)

Here we go, one of the original cool tools. A bit of surface rust but should clean up. It looks like I'm missing the 2nd allen key that had the philips screwdriver tip but I know I've seen it around my boxes of stuff.

Also included is the pocket pro third hand tool for working on brakes. Add in a blade and a bottle opener and you're all set!

Of course I'll still probably be picking up the cb-17 or the park tool.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Compared to other stuff out there, I think my CB 17 is crap. At a hint of moisture it rusts like crazy, maybe the early alloys they were using were from a russian submarine, but I live in Arizona for gods sake. The chain tool doesn't push the pins all the way out, which is very frustrating. When you are trying to repair a chain, it makes it difficult to remove a damaged link, or to install the correct pin with a shimano chain. By re-inserting an old pin, you create a weak spot where the link will simply slide off the pin eventually. Would be nice if they thought to put enough threads on there so you could totally push the pin out, but then again it's a crank-brothers product and substandard engineering is their MO. 

Topeak makes a lot of great products. You might have to think about which one suits you best, but I'd take their stuff any day. 

You can do better than the CB tool.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

sopwithcamel said:


> If you use Shram Chains you don't have to carry a chain breaker. They don't break.


It's true that in the early and mid 90s the Sachs chains were better than shimano. When SRAM started offering chains, those were simply the Sachs chains rebranded. Around 2000 shimano developed their new generation of chains, with "mushroom"-shaped pins, these keep the links from sliding off and are extremely strong. I broke some of those old Sachs/Sram chains, just not as many as the equivalent Shimano chains of the day. Fast forward though and the new generation of shimano chains are solid, but when installing you have to use the special pin or a Sram powerlink works fine too. When repairing such chain, again need to use either the special pin or a powerlink. Pushing an old pin back in is asking for a chain failure (and over the years lots of people and shops have done this and then wondered why they kept breaking).


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

i've got one of these just not in red
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=39574


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

I finally used the chainbreaker on the CB17 to replace my chain the other day. It was difficult after the pin had been pushed past a certain point so I used a rag to hold the tool so the I could get a better purchase and the pin just pushed right through.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

queevil said:


> I finally used the chainbreaker on the CB17 to replace my chain the other day. It was difficult after the pin had been pushed past a certain point so I used a rag to hold the tool so the I could get a better purchase and the pin just pushed right through.


That's exactly my beef with it. I had to use the exact same strategy with the rag thing, just to get a better grasp of the chain breaker. Go figure :madman:


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

sopwithcamel said:


> If you use Shram Chains you don't have to carry a chain breaker. They don't break.


SHENNANAGINS!!! I broke my Sram chain two weeks ago. I shortened it up and pressed it back together. I used the Topeak Ratchet Rocket. The chain tool on that thing worked great.

I had an audiance after about three minutes. It was like teaching a class on basic bike repair.


----------



## k1lluaA (Oct 6, 2008)

had my cb 17 for 3 years...still shiny and everything, ive done tons of crap with it too...trued wheels, made old bike an ss...etc...

i agree with the chain breaker...i use mini pliers to hold onto the flat part of it cause its tough to force it all the way by hand... still a nice tool though


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Jayem said:


> ... I think my CB 17 is crap. ... The chain tool doesn't push the pins all the way out, which is very frustrating. ...





k1lluaA said:


> ...i agree with the chain breaker...i use mini pliers to hold onto the flat part of it cause its tough to force it all the way by hand...


I think some of you guys may be missing the point of the CB's chaintool design (I think it's brilliant)
The chaintool isn't meant for regular home/ shop use, rather for trailside repairs. I believe (or at least I'd like to) that the reason the tool doesn't push the pin all the way out is so you don't lose it in the forest litter, gravel etc. It pushes it exactly to the outer plate, where you can then remove any damaged links, then reconnect the chain w/ out having to try to push an old pin in. If you have ever tried to stop a pin at exactly the outer plate, you know it can be hit and miss - sometimes you go too far and you say "sh!t, fuk, dagnabbit!!" (if you really need to push it out, simply swivel the plate up, re insert at the first stop on the tool and push the rest of the way out)
When you limp you bike home (single speed or diminished gears) you then use your regular chain-breaker to do any permanent repairs.

That's my take on it anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

My vote goes towards the Park MTB-3. The CB-17 is nice and simple too, but for around the same price, I'd go with the Park. Easier to use chain tool plus a pedal wrench and bottle opener.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

highdelll said:


> I think some of you guys may be missing the point of the CB's chaintool design (I think it's brilliant)
> The chaintool isn't meant for regular home/ shop use, rather for trailside repairs. I believe (or at least I'd like to) that the reason the tool doesn't push the pin all the way out is so you don't lose it in the forest litter, gravel etc. It pushes it exactly to the outer plate, where you can then remove any damaged links, then reconnect the chain w/ out having to try to push an old pin in. If you have ever tried to stop a pin at exactly the outer plate, you know it can be hit and miss - sometimes you go too far and you say "sh!t, fuk, dagnabbit!!" (if you really need to push it out, simply swivel the plate up, re insert at the first stop on the tool and push the rest of the way out)
> When you limp you bike home (single speed or diminished gears) you then use your regular chain-breaker to do any permanent repairs.
> 
> That's my take on it anyway :thumbsup:


That's exactly what I was thinking. I've used mine several times and I appreciated that the pin didn't come out.


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the cb-17 and park IB-3 both are great and have about the same stuff on them but the ib-3 has the built in tire lever. works great. One thing i like about the ib-3 is that i took off the allens and the torx bits i didn't need for the road bike and used shorter bolts to hold it all together so i made it lighter and more compact but it stll has a great chain tool. CB-17 can't really be made smaller since the "frame" of the tool is on the outside.

I've used the chain tool on both and they both work great. I ride with the cb-17 on my mtn bike and like i said above, modified ib-3 on the road.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Filzer multi tool... great tool for the money and works great...they sell at MEC here in Canada
for around 17.00


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm kind of old school about it and still use my Ritchey CPR-9:










Yes, it's compromised in a lot of weighs to achieve it's weight of 48g, but it always been just enough to limp my bike home. I figure, a multitool isn't something I'm going to be using everyday, so the compromises I can live with, but the weight I have to carry around all the time.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Everybody has hit on a lot of tools I've tried; cranks bros in most my packs, but I've trialed many including this weekend which reflects on some stories above.
Cascade had a century last week and during the ride I heard a mechanical crackle behind me on a hill climb, the guy had a hanging chain (swank bike, but no tools). I had gone light (go figure) and just had a Blackburn multi with co2 body- the chain breaker broke on reinstall- piece of crap. My GF had one of those split tools and you drive the breaker with a five with other half- worked great, nice to have the leverage and grip. CB gives little to hold while breaking/driving, but the rest o' bits are so good. Often I carry a separate Park committed breaker for luxury.
Always good to keep those now vintage C.P.R. "9" tools in some pockets -circulation, cuz I keep finding them in my "museum"; the alloy finally weakens on the breaker.
-- *
One Day The Trout Will Walk The Earth*


----------



## Caustic (Jun 14, 2009)

Got my CB17 today thanks to the recommendations of this board. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I use a 6 year old version of the Park tool listed above. Good stuff. Chain tool works OK for trail-side repairs.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I really like my Sette http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17...2-Tools/Sette-Torx-21-Function-Multi-Tool.htm it is a bit bulky I tend to carry it in the 2 separate pieces. It has arrangement of tools on it that a lot of other tools have. The wrenches actually work pretty good. I have used the chain tool 3 times of the trail for maintenance and it worked well, You do need both halves to use the chain tool, since you need a 5mm hex to turn it.


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

highdelll said:


> I think some of you guys may be missing the point of the CB's chaintool design (I think it's brilliant)
> 
> The chaintool isn't meant for regular home/ shop use, rather for trailside repairs. I believe (or at least I'd like to) that the reason the tool doesn't push the pin all the way out is so you don't lose it in the forest litter, gravel etc. It pushes it exactly to the outer plate, where you can then remove any damaged links, then reconnect the chain w/ out having to try to push an old pin in. If you have ever tried to stop a pin at exactly the outer plate, you know it can be hit and miss -* sometimes you go too far and you say "sh!t, fuk, dagnabbit!!"*


hahah That's exactly what I said when I accidently pushed the pin all the way out with the Topeak during a trailside chain repair. Took a lot of time and patience :madman: to get that little pin restarted while being eaten alive by mosquitos. But have to admit, hubby's Topeak did a better job of holding the chain in place than my 12 year old CPR 9.

My CB-17 is on it's way.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

also got my cb17 today. have yet to use it for any real purpose yet but there seems to be a tool for every screw on my bike. i need a good tutorial on how to true wheels/fix a chain with the tool tho, any help?


----------



## Keifer2013 (Jun 18, 2009)

I use a topeak 18+ tool that has done me well since I got it :thumbsup:


----------



## tojnom (Feb 2, 2008)

Not a big fan of the chain tool integrated. I use the CB-10, but I keep my chain tool separate - Park CT-5. The added weight isn't a big deal in my camelbak or under my saddle.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

tojnom said:


> Not a big fan of the chain tool integrated. I use the CB-10, but I keep my chain tool separate - Park CT-5. The added weight isn't a big deal in my camelbak or under my saddle.


I'm starting to consider the wisdom in doing this.

A Ritchey CPR-9 with a small, but decent chain tool like yours would be nice.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

r1Gel said:


> I'm starting to consider the wisdom in doing this.
> 
> A Ritchey CPR-9 with a small, but decent chain tool like yours would be nice.


that thing looks pretty bulky and awkwardly shaped. looks like it'd take up more space than necessary for a simple tool


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I bought a Park IB3 from my LBS and the first time I needed it trail side to fix a buddies bike I needed a phillips screw driver and the tool did not have one on it. I couldn't believe it. It was my fault for not looking closer when I bought it but still. And then I needed it a second time to fix a broken chain and the very first time I used the chain tool the pin bent and broke. I was pissed. I emailed Park and they asked for my address and said they would send me a new one. I figured they would send a new pin for the chain tool. Well the package arrived a couple days ago and then sent me the entire tool, brand new in the package. I was impressed by the service but not the tool. So now at least I have a new tool to carry on my new road bike but I am still disappointed that there is not a phillips screw driver.


----------



## ooten (Apr 5, 2007)

I got the CB-17 also, i have reparied my shimano 9spd chain, and a half link bmx chain (Shadow V2 halflink) alot burlier than mtb chains and the tool worked surprisingly well, but it can be hard to get a good grip on it, but for what it is its great.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

CITYSWINE said:


> I've got one of these, debating if cb17 is a worthwhile upgrade


But you are missing the plastic tube that keeps the screwdriver in place.

Tim


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

CB m19


----------



## spoke2spoon (Apr 16, 2008)

*CB 17 yes!*

I have a CB 17, but never used it too much, except for occasional seat tube adjustment or checking rotor bolts or simple stuff like that. but . ..

. . . last night, pulling into my local trails area and cranking up the first hill - SNAP goes my chain. I had barely stopped when the mosquitoes were already swarming me. I'm thinking this is going to be a nasty time.

got out the CB 17, and the chain tool took off that broken link like a warm knife through butter. I was back riding in no time.


----------



## lostmaniksoul (Jul 20, 2009)

PscyclePath said:


> Park MTB-3.
> 
> It's like having a bike shop in your jersey pocket. I teach LAB bike classes for kids and new riders, lead group rides, and do a little bike patrolling, and the MTB-3 has been ideal. I've tightened or replaced pedals for folks, adjusted brakes and derailleurs, broke and rejoined chains, you can pretty much take a bike apart at put it back together at trailside.


Without a doubt the MTB3 Rescue Tool. I don't go on a ride without it.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

the mtb3 does look handy, but whats w/ the plastic shell??? i'd be scared to put any force on my bolts

my cb-17 has a durable aluminum shell that i've put immense amounts of torque on...


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I am sure Park tools knows what they are doing. My Sette tool is basically the same 2 piece design with a plastic shell http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17...2-Tools/Sette-Torx-21-Function-Multi-Tool.htm for the 10 bucks that it costs, it blows all the other tools like it out of the water. I have used mine a few times to do normal maintenance. Used the chain tool 4 times with no issues. I used the wrenches and they all worked good. I even mounted my tires using the tire lever on it.


----------



## zSnorEz (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ thanks for your review im buying one tonight its more in my price range then the cb


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

Back about 10 years ago, I bought a Ritchey Mini 14. It is the best mini tool chain breaker I have used and the tool overall is very lightweight. It is short a few allen key sizes, so I used to carry it and a few loose allen keys, but bought the CP17 last year. I was planning to retire the Richey but I like the chainbreaker too much so it stays. I have two Mini 14s actually, and carry the other on my road bike. I would not have bothered with the CP17 if I hadn't lost a loose allen key or two in the dirt when I really needed it- but find I like it less than the simple Ritchey tool.


----------

